
LightSwitch: A lightweight HTML5 single-page website with jQuery templating - indiekate
https://github.com/kateklemp/lightswitch
======
mattkrea
May want to consider a rename. I don't know if MS does this or you are already
aware but I figure it can't hurt to post this here:
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff851953.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff851953.aspx)

TL;DR MS already has a project called LightSwitch

~~~
indiekate
Thanks for the advice. Not sure there's a risk for market overlap in this
case.

Initial thoughts were "hummingbird" which has 312 results on Github
([https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=hummingbird](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=hummingbird))
including a node.js analytics repo with 2,868 stars and 333 forks, and magpie,
which has 325 results on Github
([https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=magpie&type=Repos...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=magpie&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults))
including a Python Evernote replacement with 633 stars and 52 forks.

By contrast, "lightswitch"
([https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=lightswitch&type=...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=lightswitch&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults))
turns up 189 repos and the most starred result is flextrick/lightswitch -
"Android application with ugly code to control my lights and other stuff (via
ssh)" with 6 stars.

Most pithy names are probably taken/overused by now. I'm not expecting this to
get a ton of traction in any major market - really just a good place for
newbies to start.

What process do you use for picking app names? I'd be interested to find out
if there's something else I should have done.

~~~
mattkrea
Sorry--missed your response and maybe you'll never see this but I typically
look for a word that matches what I am trying to do with my project and then
use a thesaurus.

~~~
indiekate
I thought "lightweight" "template fragment switcher" and got "lightswitch".
Not so thesaurus-able. :( And I did search Github for repos as shown above;
trying not to clash with other open-source projects. After some reflection,
I'm thinking these market circles don't overlap at all - lots of devs might
know of the other LightSwitch, but the newbies I'm trying to cater to probably
don't. ( Also, I didn't. XD ) But thanks for the input, I appreciate it.

------
Ezhik
This can't be good for people that have JavaScript disabled.

~~~
indiekate
You're right, it's not good for non-JS users.

